# Birth Control



## Julia65 (Aug 7, 2012)

What is the best kind of birth control to use with thyroid problems?

Are the hormonal versions (pill, mirena) okay?

What about the copper IUD? Does this affect the thyroid at all?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I continue to use hormonal birth control and have not had issues, although I had read that if non-hormonal options are available, it's better.


----------

